# You asked....here it is....Super Bowl 50 Thread!!!



## bsanders (Feb 5, 2016)

While I would like to see Payton go out on a high note, by winning the super bowl.....I just can't see the Broncos beating the Panthers. Yea the Denver d is good but that's not what needs to be the topic of this game. I don't think denver will be able to score with carolina. No matter how good Payton is, he can't win the game on his back, which is where I think he will spend alot of time, because the carolina defense is going to come out like their butts are on fire. My projection is that carolina will be up by 10 at the half and Payton will rally his guys for the 2nd half but come up short and lose by 6......or more. I don't think denver will slow cam and his guys down enough to keep the Broncos in the game. Just my opinion.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 5, 2016)

****Peyton****


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2016)

hgh sales will soar if Peyton wins


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2016)

lol ^^


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2016)

Media is trying to push the narrative that white people don't like Cam Newton because he is black.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> hgh sales will soar if Peyton wins



See sig line


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> See sig line



yep

that loser from volville is pathetic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> yep
> 
> that loser from volville is pathetic



It now seems he sent his own "investigators" to check up on the snitch. 




I hope he wins it all then retires. Good luck Peyton.


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 6, 2016)

Go pantha go pantha, gooooooooo pantha


----------



## antharper (Feb 6, 2016)

Peyton wins , 41-14 , just like 1995 !


----------



## srb (Feb 7, 2016)

Wouldn't surprise me if #GQ Newton gets the Another championship...:::...

Ride:::


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

looking forward to peyton taking a beat down.. leaving the league as he came in.... A Loser


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 7, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Media is trying to push the narrative that white people don't like Cam Newton because he is black.



This would be the only reason why I am for the only time in my life considering pulling for Peyton.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 7, 2016)

How will the fans react if Manning is found to have Juiced?  Just the allegations alone derailed Barry Bonds.  

If Cam Newton would have been the one who was said to have juiced, how would the fans have reacted differently?    I believe it would have been a total different story


Its amazing how quiet the talk of HGH is around Manning.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2016)

I like both teams and both QB's but would like to see payton finish with a win Denver by 3 at the finish


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 7, 2016)

Cam will win going away. Peyton's arm is washed up, he will compete because that's his forte, but he will lose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Camsux


Go Broncos


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 7, 2016)

Win one more Manning!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

27metalman said:


> Win one more Manning!



Archie almost went bankrupt paying to fix Peyton's first Super Bowl... doubtful he can afford to try it again as he hasn't tried again yet


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

What is this Super Bowl yAll speak of.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> What is this Super Bowl yAll speak of.



most of us aren't really sure as we're falcon fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Broncos win big


Go Noles


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Broncos win big



Maybe with Osweiler at the helm but not if the inbred plays


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> How will the fans react if Manning is found to have Juiced?  Just the allegations alone derailed Barry Bonds.
> 
> If Cam Newton would have been the one who was said to have juiced, how would the fans have reacted differently?    I believe it would have been a total different story
> 
> ...


It's quiet because the guy that accused him admitted he fabricated the story. Smh for all the manning haters


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> It's quiet because the guy that accused him admitted he fabricated the story. Smh for all the manning haters



Archie paid that dude off


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

browning7wsm said:


> most of us aren't really sure as we're falcon fans


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver moving downfield on the 1st drive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Man! Already in the red zone!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Archie making it rain over there on the panthers sideline


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

This is exciting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

Who is favored.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Who is favored.



Carolina by 6.


and Denver stops them on their first drive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

Ray Charles said they where short on the 1st down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

Go team go.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2016)

Who has the prettiest cheerleaders.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 7, 2016)

he stole the ball like a laptop


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2016)

Superman gets crushed and fumbles for a Bronc TD! Love it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Broncos are whooping that


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

What a pass rush


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2016)

Most people think Carolina will win but....remember the Falcons beat them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

2nd guy always gets caught with personal fouls. The fightin' Newtons get a break.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

what a blown call.. then a TD


FIX IS IN


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Von Miller, Talib and the Broncos have Carolina shook up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

did Archie mortgage the house???


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 7, 2016)

the late hit call was bogus


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Archie is spending some serious dough tonight


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes sir , great end to the first half , wiped that big ol smile rt off his face !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2016)

Cam hasn't been smiling since the pre game


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cam hasn't been smiling since the pre game



Things have gone terribly wrong for him since the game started. 
13-7 is certainly not insurmountable but the Denver defense is rockin'.


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 7, 2016)

What would be wrong with the Gatlin Brothers for halftime or Bobby Bare or a marching band?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> What would be wrong with the Gatlin Brothers for halftime or Bobby Bare or a marching band?



Coldplay was okay but the rest of it..... not so much.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone know what the rules are in the NFL on intentional grounding?


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 7, 2016)

Odd that a FSU kicker would miss wide right.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 7, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Odd that a FSU kicker would miss wide right.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

I got to give it to Archie... Dude is making it rain tonight on the panthers sideline and in the officiating box..  Dadgum


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 7, 2016)

*Yawn*

Wasn't funny the other 3 times you posted this. Move on.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Wasn't funny the other 3 times you posted this. Move on.



Sounds like it's past your bedtime.  

Hourly inbred Peyton sucks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Archie making it RAIN


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Rain


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Peyton takes a sack


Any good QB would have thrown the ball away


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

These commercials are lame


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

good strip by carolina.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Two horrible qb's playing tonight. Awful game


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 7, 2016)

if the game ended right now who is MVP, the Denver kicker? Peyton and Cam suck.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if the game ended right now who is MVP,



Archie


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if the game ended right now who is MVP, the Denver kicker? Peyton and Cam suck.



Either way its Vol. Believe there is 4-5 in this game

Lol@yall saying Cam and Peyton suck . Neither got here by sucking and you can't count the awards adhand records Peyton has


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2016)

Well well.... looks like cams daddy is spending some of the church money to make it rain a little too........


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2016)

I bet Archie has the deeper pockets.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if the game ended right now who is MVP, the Denver kicker? Peyton and Cam suck.


I reckon it'll be a defensive player. 
Ealy maybe? He's got 3 sacks.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I got to give it to Archie... Dude is making it rain tonight on the panthers sideline and in the officiating box..  Dadgum



Yeah,  cause is not obvious they aren't playing disciplined football. Can't keep the Denver D off cam or from swatting passes down. 

Then again,  your the guy bragging about 16 national titles that half shouldn't be claimed.  Even ND had enough standard to deny theres, BUT COULD have claimed if they was as low as the Bama standard


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

I say Panthers score here. Denver having to keep D on field too much


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> and records Peyton has



Awesome post there Buck

He is the record holder for most consecutive failed 3rd down conversions in the SB with 12

What a proud record


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

Scratch that


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 7, 2016)

cough cough


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

If any one of these teams had a QB , they'd be dangerous


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

I think Miller just secured the MVP AND the game for Denver.


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2016)

Another Superman fumble! End it here Broncs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Awesome post there Buck
> 
> He is the record holder for most consecutive failed 3rd down conversions in the SB with 12
> 
> What a proud record




Here's some more.  http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/10/19/7010081/peyton-manning-nfl-record-list-most-touchdowns-509


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2016)

Put your towel over your head Scam!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Here's some more.  http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/10/19/7010081/peyton-manning-nfl-record-list-most-touchdowns-509



No thanks

Half of those were given to him because of his last name


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ballgame.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Ballgame.



Yep

Good job Archie


----------



## ga284 (Feb 7, 2016)

Superman ain't dancing to much tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2016)

Well looks like Superman got the blues and the retiring QB'S defence is gonna win it for him....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 7, 2016)

Miller MVP


----------



## ga284 (Feb 7, 2016)

Down goes superman


----------



## ga284 (Feb 7, 2016)

Superman is pitching a fit


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2016)

Lips pooched. Where is his towel?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2016)

ga284 said:


> Superman is pitching a fit



Couldn't happen to a better person.......


----------



## ga284 (Feb 7, 2016)

As Trump would say "This is a really great superbowl"


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Football season is officially over.
Been a good year tater.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 7, 2016)

What a game. Congrats to Denver...to Peyton...to the Denver D. Awesome!


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep
> 
> Good job Archie



Yep , he must have more money than Nick Saban


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Here's some more.  http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/10/19/7010081/peyton-manning-nfl-record-list-most-touchdowns-509



Oh and add that first to 200 record he just got


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 7, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Well looks like Superman got the blues and the retiring QB'S defence is gonna win it for him....



You know what they say. Defense wins championships. Ask Brady how much they help


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm very surprised they shut Carolina down like that, but I'm happy for Peyton. If Peyton decides to retire, that was a heck of a way to go out!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 7, 2016)

If Newton walks away from this game with a little more humility, it's the best thing that could have happened to him.

Congrats to the Denver defense on the win.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 7, 2016)

The play where Newton fumbled and instead of going after the ball and at least giving his team a chance, he decided to run away from it, pretty much sums up his game.  If they had kept the ball, they still had a chance to win the game.


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 8, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The play where Newton fumbled and instead of going after the ball and at least giving his team a chance, he decided to run away from it, pretty much sums up his game.  If they had kept the ball, they still had a chance to win the game.



Do you really believe that?

So a man that played as hard as he did all year, ran his mouth as much as he did all year, played all night hard in this game, and wanted to win this game more than anything in the world- and you come up with he, "decided to run away from the ball." 

wow.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 8, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Do you really believe that?
> 
> So a man that played as hard as he did all year, ran his mouth as much as he did all year, played all night hard in this game, and wanted to win this game more than anything in the world- and you come up with he, "decided to run away from the ball."
> 
> wow.


I know,  right? Most of these people should stay out of the sports forum. Half these guys never played a down outside of pee-wee


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Do you really believe that?
> 
> So a man that played as hard as he did all year, ran his mouth as much as he did all year, played all night hard in this game, and wanted to win this game more than anything in the world- and you come up with he, "decided to run away from the ball."
> 
> wow.



I guess the video of him backing away from the ball when he had a good chance to pick it up would do nothing to convince you?   http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2016/2/7/10934554/super-bowl-cam-newton-von-miller-fumble


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I know,  right? Most of these people should stay out of the sports forum. Half these guys never played a down outside of pee-wee




Pretty much every person here never played a down of NFL football, so that somehow makes everyone's opinion invalid here, correct.  Good luck with that.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess Bucknasty and Water Swat know better than Sporting news and pretty much every new outlet in the country.  http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl-news/4694185-cam-newton-fumble-von-miller-sack-video-super-bowl-50-panthers-broncos

Oh wait, who was that in the video speaking-it was Phil Simms, former NFL QB, who said himself that Newton just decided it wasn't worth going for he fumble and backed away.   So does his opinion count more than yours now since youeer played in the NFL.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> What a game. Congrats to Denver...to Peyton...to the Denver D. Awesome!



congrats to the denver defense. cant see where manning had anything to do with the win. terrible performance by him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to the denver defense. cant see where manning had anything to do with the win. terrible performance by him.



What would you expect from a Vol that is old, out of shape and using PED's?? A solid performance?


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The play where Newton fumbled and instead of going after the ball and at least giving his team a chance, he decided to run away from it, pretty much sums up his game.  If they had kept the ball, they still had a chance to win the game.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2016)

Dance now, Camster.  If he had half the class he has as skills as an athlete, he would be something to behold.  His demeanor flip from winning to loosing tells you all you need to know about his maturity level.  Hope he grows up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Do you really believe that?
> 
> So a man that played as hard as he did all year, ran his mouth as much as he did all year, played all night hard in this game, and wanted to win this game more than anything in the world- and you come up with he, "decided to run away from the ball."
> 
> wow.



Appeared that way from where I was sitting. Yep, an Arthur Murray shuffle for sure.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 8, 2016)

Before the game he was talking about how he wanted to be remembered as a guy "who did it right". Nothing right about the way he acted after the loss to Atlanta and then last night in postgame interview. He has all the talent in the world but he is not a person of good character in the face of adversity. He can hand out all the footballs he wants and make up as many look at me dances, but Karma has a way of catching up to you when you think you are bigger than the team.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats to the denver defense. cant see where manning had anything to do with the win. terrible performance by him.



He had a good enough game.  He managed the game well...didn't have any mistakes deep in their own territory...and got the 2 pt conversion when they needed it 

But in all reality, he looked like Coker out there....hand the ball off...manage the game...try not to throw any INTs and let the Defense handle it.



fairhope said:


> Before the game he was talking about how he wanted to be remembered as a guy "who did it right". Nothing right about the way he acted after the loss to Atlanta and then last night in postgame interview. He has all the talent in the world but he is not a person of good character in the face of adversity. He can hand out all the footballs he wants and make up as many look at me dances, but Karma has a way of catching up to you when you think you are bigger than the team.



This.

I have to say, I was really impressed by Ron Rivera after the game.  He did the interviews...he answered the questions.  He said the first thing was to look at the coaching decisions on the film.  He took responsibility.  He pulled up his britches and took it like a man.  Maybe some of his players can learn from him.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 8, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching Cam Newton get the crap kicked out of him the entire game.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2016)

I like Cam; maybe he will grow up a little and be at least 1/2 of a normal person. 
The rest of the Panther's team stinks. You can only get so far with cheap shots and dirty play.

Denver's O-line is worse than the Falcons. What a pathetic 2nd half they had.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

DSGB said:


>



Say what they want but Cam was scared to get after that ball. Too afraid he was going to get hurt. It's too bad for his teammates, such as Thomas Davis, that played despite having broken forearm.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 8, 2016)

he had the same look last night as he did in his last days at UF.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Say what they want but Cam was scared to get after that ball. Too afraid he was going to get hurt. It's too bad for his teammates, such as Thomas Davis, that played despite having broken forearm.



Yep,all he had to do was dive on the ball or at least try and dive on the ball


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Say what they want but Cam was scared to get after that ball. Too afraid he was going to get hurt. It's too bad for his teammates, such as Thomas Davis, that played despite having broken forearm.



He should never be allowed to do his little Superman celebration after last night.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/denver-broncos-players-slam-cam-051205967.html?hl=1&noRedirect=1


The Bronco's say that he didn't want it.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2016)

Broncos rule, Cam drools.

I hope this helps.


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Pretty much every person here never played a down of NFL football, so that somehow makes everyone's opinion invalid here, correct.  Good luck with that.



I don't know where your two critics went to, but you are dead on with cam being scared. I don't know of another QB in pro football who wouldn't have dove for that ball. They punt the ball and Denver goes 3 and out like most times last night and Carolina has a chance. Maybe your critics don't know football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Broncos rule, Cam drools.
> 
> I hope this helps.



And Peyton sucks!!

Yep, helps a lot!


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Peyton sucks!!
> 
> Yep, helps a lot!



I'm sure he wishes he could reach ELITE status and join the GON sports forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

riprap said:


> I'm sure he wishes he could reach ELITE status and join the GON sports forum.



His half brother ODR ruined that for all of the Mannings..


----------



## arrahslinger (Feb 8, 2016)

For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...

1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl. 

2) Whoever your NFL team is, I'm sure they enjoyed watching last night's game (or perhaps the entire playoffs) from their sofa.

3) I have a hard time believing that your dislike of Cam isn't rooted from when he took your SEC team to the woodshed back in 2010? You should move on. Cam has.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 8, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...
> 
> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...






Cam hasn't moved on. He's still an arrogant punk kid who got what he deserved.  

If he's grown up enough to win MVP, he's grown up enough to take losing like a man.

Even the guys on NFL network said he can learn from the way he handled it and were embarrassed for him.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 8, 2016)

riprap said:


> I don't know where your two critics went to, but you are dead on with cam being scared. I don't know of another QB in pro football who wouldn't have dove for that ball. They punt the ball and Denver goes 3 and out like most times last night and Carolina has a chance. Maybe your critics don't know football.



You better hush, you didn't play football in the NFL, so you don't know nothing.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.



Right this minute there are 19 year old American kids in Afghanistan who are dealing with the deaths of their squad mates. I can promise you they aren't pouting about it. Losing the Super Bowl is a Sunday School picnic on a Summer day in comparison.

Cam Newton is a talented but immature professional football player. It's past time for him to grow up.

An ST coach needs to take him aside during the off season and coach him up on fumble recoveries too. Especially his own fumbles.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 8, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...
> 
> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.
> When I was 26 I was not making Millions of dollars on a Professional Sports TEAM. However, I was taught at an early age sportsmanship and the value of being part of a team. Being 26 years old does not give him a pass for his look at me attitude while winning and his pouting sore loser attitude when things don't go so well. He is the one that said that he wants to be remembered for "doing it the right way". I think that even someone like yourself who has obviously had too much Cammy juice would agree that his behavior after the loss to the Falcons and then last night were not the right way and more in line with how a 6 year old might act.
> ...


I am a Bama fan and I will say that the comeback Cam orchestrated against Bama was unbelievable and nothing short of spectacular. That is not the reason I don't like him. I think he is a fraud, liar and a cheat. I also think that he got it true from his Pastor dad. All these Barners that keep defending him because he put a trophy in the case need to think about one thing, he was only on campus for like 5 months. If you think for one minute that him giving footballs to kids is a sign of goodwill from him you are sadly mistaking and have fallen into the whole smoke and mirrors scheme. First of all, he is giving away something that does not belong to him and it is a marketing ploy that has worked like a charm. Unfortunately for him, people will figure it out after his actions last night. Do yourself a favor and lay off the Cammy juice and you will see it too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

fairhope said:


> I am a Bama fan and I will say that the comeback Cam orchestrated against Bama was unbelievable and nothing short of spectacular. That is not the reason I don't like him. I think he is a fraud, liar and a cheat. I also think that he got it true from his Pastor dad. All these Barners that keep defending him because he put a trophy in the case need to think about one thing, he was only on campus for like 5 months. If you think for one minute that him giving footballs to kids is a sign of goodwill from him you are sadly mistaking and have fallen into the whole smoke and mirrors scheme. First of all, he is giving away something that does not belong to him and it is a marketing ploy that has worked like a charm. Unfortunately for him, people will figure it out after his actions last night. Do yourself a favor and lay off the Cammy juice and you will see it too.



I can agree with this!

Cam Sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...
> 
> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...



You can thank the dirty play of Auburn's Nick Fairley on Georgia's QB Aaron Murray, and the refs who let him get away with it several times before calling a penalty on him, being the reason Auburn won that game. Georgia was on fire and looked unstoppable before that crap started. 

Auburn Thuggers 



That video only shows some of the dirty hits, not all of them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Right this minute there are 19 year old American kids in Afghanistan who are dealing with the deaths of their squad mates. I can promise you they aren't pouting about it. Losing the Super Bowl is a Sunday School picnic on a Summer day in comparison.
> 
> Cam Newton is a talented but immature professional football player. It's past time for him to grow up.
> 
> An ST coach needs to take him aside during the off season and coach him up on fumble recoveries too. Especially his own fumbles.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...
> 
> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...



If he is going to act like a jerk when winning and make his little hurt feelings commercial, then he should be man enough to face a tough loss.   26 or not, he shows that he is an immature jerk.  Best that can come from this is he learns from it.  Comparing his behavior after a loss in a game to real life losses lots of Americans have had to deal with is an insult.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 8, 2016)

newton seemed not to be focused, got distracted

carry on


----------



## Throwback (Feb 8, 2016)

ive had a good laugh today at all the UGA fans that say cam should have been a "good loser" last night. They should know theyve had plenty of practice. 

T


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2016)

arrahslinger said:


> For those of you who to choose to bash Cam Newton...
> 
> 1) When you were 26 years old, I'm sure every tough situation you ever dealt with was done so with amazing grace. And I'm sure it was right on par with the enormity of losing the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...



Talk about a delusional fan.  Cam is a pure punk thug.  He has been arrogant all year, but he could not back all that arrogance up in the the super bowl.  Then like a punk, he goes out and acts like a punk kid at the interview.

I hate to tell you this, but when Deon calls you out, you been punked!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Talk about a delusional fan.  Cam is a pure punk thug.  He has been arrogant all year, but he could not back all that arrogance up in the the super bowl.  Then like a punk, he goes out and acts like a punk kid at the interview.
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but when Deon calls you out, you been punked!



when i was was 26 i was an air force nurse stationed in california running the cancer floor in the base hospital. a stupid football game pales in comparison to the enormity of that job; i assure you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

Throwback said:


> ive had a good laugh today at all the UGA fans that say cam should have been a "good loser" last night. They should know theyve had plenty of practice.
> 
> T



So has Auburn, at the hands of those Dawgs! Not to mention some of the WORST BEATINGS Auburn has ever taken has come from the Dawgs as of late..


----------

